# Prayers for My Wife



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

My wife has been having pain for the last 6 weeks or so. They have done tests/ultrasounds etc... with not much to show. So they are going to do a laparoscopic surgery and see what they can find in there with the camera. The surgery will be the 18th of December (week before Christmas). It shouldn't be too harsh of a surgery, but you just never know when they are going in just to look around. And also keep me in your prayers too so that I can take care of her and our almost 2 year old at the same time afterward. I may need some major saltwater therapy after this is over.

Edit/Update:

Home now.

Everything went well.They found what seemed to becausing her pain. She had some scar tissue building up from a previous surgery she had a few years ago. They removed that scar tissue and she should be good as new in about 2 weeks time. Thanks for all the prayers and support.


----------



## Natural Therapy (Oct 4, 2007)

*Prayers sent. Stay strong*


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

<SPAN class=sup id=en-NKJV-3848>Numbers 6

<SPAN class=sup>24 ?The LORD bless you and keep you; 

<SPAN class=sup id=en-NKJV-3849>25 The LORD make His face shine upon you,
And be gracious to you; 

<SPAN class=sup id=en-NKJV-3850>26 The LORD lift up His countenance upon you,
And give you peace.?? <BR \>

and that is also for your wife and child


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

We hope the best for you, your wife, and kour child KNotayacht. Please keep us informed, and hopfully all goes well.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

A very deep hearted prayer sent, my wife and kids are my life. I have never been scared in my life until my wife came very close to death while giving birth to our youngest. God bless.:angel


----------



## macbro (Oct 3, 2007)

Prayers sent


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

prayers said for you and yours...:angel

my daughter was born on that day, the 18th so, i know it'll be just fine and hopefully that pain will subside and they'll find nothing terribly wrong...


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

:angelPrayers sent:angel


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

:angel


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

:angel:angel


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

I hate to hear that brother. Hope everything turns out well


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

Prayers sent :angel


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang Jon I hope everything turns out all right. If there is anything you need dont hesitate to let all of us know.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

prayers sent man...let us know if there is anything we can do for ya.


----------



## Salt Life (Sep 30, 2007)

Prayers sent for sure ! I can imagime the anguish you are going through. Knowing your wife is hurting and you are powerless to help. :reallycrying

Together with all of our prayer WE CAN HELP. :angel

Be strong and kep the faith .


----------



## Just One Fish (Sep 28, 2007)

sounds like my kind of month. my wife found a lump a few weeks ago and am waiting for answers from docs. have another appt on friday. on monday I dound out my brother has a brain anurism (sp) and the docs are talking about surgery on froday. 

good luck with your wife


----------



## go4ecu (Oct 11, 2007)

No such thing as "minor surgery". Prayers sent; God bless.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Prayers sent. :angel:angel:angel

Scott


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Hang in there guys!:angel:angel:angel:angel:angel:angel

Jon, you know I'm just around the corner. If you need ANYTHING, do not hesitat to call!


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

We will keep your familyin our prayers :angel


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Jon... my prayers are with you.... :angel I KNOW you will find the strength to handle it all. 

If you need anything... just let me know!

Pam


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Jon,

Prayers to your wife and family, along w/ the medical professionals.:angel:angel:angel


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Yea man sorry to hear this. I wish the best for her and your family.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

hate to hear it but I know your pain, prayers sent to you and your family. :angel


----------



## IAMHOOKED (Oct 1, 2007)

PRAYERS SENT :angel


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Please keep us imformed of her progress. Both of you are in my prayers.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

:angel:angel:angel


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

:angel:grouphug:angel

Prayers sent for you and your family!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

I ain't a religious man but wishing only the best for your wifes speedy recovery and for your sanity:heart


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Done! Hang in there. If you ask nicely the 2 year old will tell you what to do.


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

wishing your wife well...

I know I've been living a nightmare for this month, I thought it was just me...

I myself have been living in pain for months now myself, and today I finally found when the pain will stop.. Jan 10th for me... that is when I go under the knife myself... even though I will be down for 6-8 weeks, but the pain will be gone and my life will be hopefully on the right track then...


----------



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

Jon,

Prayers made and if you need anything let us know...


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

:angel

keeping your family in our thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Prayers sent :angel If you need help with anything let me know.


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

*My prayers are with you*

*Stay strong*


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

:angel Prayers sent. Hope things go well for her.


----------



## fishinwhits (Oct 6, 2007)

:angel:angel:angel Tony


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

my prayers are with your wife and you brother !!! anything you need just let me know i have nothing but time. keep us posted. bob


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Prayers sent, let me know if you need me to run by and make a Cap n' coke delivery!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Surgery is bright and early in the morning. We have to be there at 6:30am :banghead Hopefully we'll be back at the house by noon as long as things go as planned.


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

:angel:angel Thoughts and prayers sent for you and yours! :angel:angel


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Praying that all goes well!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

:banghead:banghead:banghead Don't know how I missed this one... :angel:angel:angel










Prayers sent.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Tell her we are all thinking about her Jon.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

:angel We will be waiting to hear the good news. :angel

Prayers Sent


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

If you need anything Jon just let me know, I live just down the road.


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Prayers sent. Good luck and be strong.:angel


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

:angel:angel From all 9 of us :angel:angel


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Good luck. I hope everything works out well and she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Clay Peacher (Oct 2, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers are with ya'll. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Lyin Dog (Oct 1, 2007)

Jon - 

We'll be praying that everything goes very well and peaceful. 

Steve


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

Good Luck and prayers sent :angel :angel :angel


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Prayers sent, let us know how things go.:angel


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Home now.

Everything went well.They found what seemed to becausing her pain. She had some scar tissue building up from a previous surgery she had a few years ago. They removed that scar tissue and she should be good as new in about 2 weeks time. Thanks for all the prayers and support.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Great to hear Jon!!! Take care of her and tell her to take it easy for a few days while you do the cooking and cleaning.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *bamasam (12/18/2007)*Great to hear Jon!!! Take care of her and tell her to take it easy for a few days while you do the cooking and cleaning.


She deep cleaned the house yesterday and went out and got all kinds of easy things to cook and eat. I think she knows me too well. I'm not the best at cleaning and definately not the best cook (exept grilling) but I try at least.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

GREAT news man! Been thinkin' about you guys! Sounds like you got your best Christmas present a little early!!! :clap


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad to hear it buddy!


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Jon.... so GLAD to hear that everything turned out well! MAKE HER REST!!!!... so she will get better faster. If you need anything... just HOLLER!!!


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

Great news Jon.


----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 23, 2007)

The power of prayer works, i was reading the bible today and i opened it up to verse that reads, don't have fear any longer, only belive, and she will be healed. Praise God that everything worked out for you.


----------



## finfinder44 (Dec 16, 2007)

May the Good Lord keep shining his glory and grace on you and your family.:angel

I'm glad all turned out just fine for your wife...Merry Christmas Happy and a New Year

Hope youenjoy the Saltwater therapy.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Terrific news!!! Now Jon, treat her to a few days with rest, recoup and reflect on the future!!!


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Man that is great :clap you guys enjoy the holiday!


----------



## GigABite (Dec 21, 2007)

Prayers sent for your wife and your family. :angel


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Great to hear Jon!


----------



## keywest18.6 (Oct 14, 2007)

My families prayers and thoughts are with you and yours.Count your blessings, and let those that mean the most to you know it every day you can.


----------

